#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  Is there any song that makes you drive fast?

## Bhavya

Usually people drive fast when they are angry or in other emotional states like stress,depression or sad. It will help them to escape from those emotional states. But I heard some people say that they tend to drive fast when they listen to certain song. So guys is there any song that makes you drive fast?

----------

